# Good Case Fans



## Ralck (Dec 10, 2004)

Just recently my front case fan died (I've got a desk fan blowing in the side of my case right now to make sure temps stay low :laugh.

I'm looking to buy new fans, but don't know what's considered good and bad in the world of fans.
I was suggested by a friend to buy these fans:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835103024&Tpk=r4-s2s

But I'm a little worried about a low CFM rating like that and I'm not sure about buying another sleeve bearing fan (mine died after only 1 year).

I was thinking about these instead:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835220015
But they can get rather loud according to the noise rating, and I have no experience if a 2-ball bearing is any good.

Are there any better fans out there instead? I'm not particularly interested about paying 20 dollars for a single fan. The most important factor is longevity (I don't want it to die again so quickly), and second most is as quiet as possible while still maintaining a good CFM rating. Obviously, as you can see with those fans, I'll need one of the 120mm beasts.


----------



## Monstrous (Jan 7, 2008)

If you can find out what fans Antec supply with the 900 case, id not hesitate to buy one. Trying to get a hold of one to put on my Scythe Infinity and in my CPU, they're great. The three speed setting is cool, pushes lots of air at lowest quiet setting, mid setting pushes more but you dont hear a difference.


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

the best case fans right now are yate loon fans. these are the fans of choice for people who care about high CFM, low dB. pretty much all high end overclockers use them for case fans and radiator fans.
http://www.performance-pcs.com/cata...ult&search_in_description=1&keyword=yate+loon
http://www.mountainmods.com/advanced_search_result.php?keywords=yate+loon&x=0&y=0


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

I am a "fan" of the Antec 3 speed fans. They are quiet, have a switch to adjust the speed that you need and they are reasonably priced. They are double ball bearing, have both a 3 and 4 pin and has a power pass through provided. I think they are great.


----------



## Ralck (Dec 10, 2004)

Tumbleweed, is this the fan you were talking about?
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835209005

It looks like it's in the running alongside the Silverstone one. I'll have to do some thinking about it, since I need fan grills as well (I'll be cutting the honeycomb junk out of my case and the Silverstone comes with fan grills). The only thing I'm confused about, is where is the switch to change the speed setting? I can't see it in the newegg pictures, but I may just not be looking closely enough?

Also, Monstrous, I believe the Antec 900 has the blue LED version of this fan, where are listed here: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835209011
A quick search on newegg (Antec 3-speed 120mm) brought up the non-LED version and several colors of LED ones.


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Yes, that is the model that I use in both of my personal cases. The switch is on a wire that is about four or so inches long and you can place it any place you like. These have no outside case grill, but are just the internal fan in a square casing. Outside case grills can be purchased separately and work quite well if that is what you need.

I use all 120mm fans (one in front, one in back) in my antec cases and unless doing something special, they move enough air that I run them on the slowest speed most of the time. You can purchase them in other colors (or with led's), but I use the clear ones and am not into the fancy color game.


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

I vote antec 3 speed as well.


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

magnethead said:


> I vote antec 3 speed as well.


Know what Magnethead, you are an alright type of guy. :wave:


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

I tell you what, if you havent read my story about the passive CPU cooler in the A. 900, i need to tell it again.


----------



## Monstrous (Jan 7, 2008)

magnethead said:


> I tell you what, if you havent read my story about the passive CPU cooler in the A. 900, i need to tell it again.


Please do. :smile:

Thanks for that link. They are exactly like the ones in my Antec 900, except that mine only have a molex power connector. No biggie, I have a Zalman fan control panel that id like 3 pins to use, might get my whole case done in those fans...


----------



## Ralck (Dec 10, 2004)

Just wanted to throw an update in here. You guys convinced me to try out the Antec TriCool fans. :smile: I picked them up from the post office today (Newegg got them here a few days ago, but I didn't have time to pick them up with class/work!). They already look better quality than my TT fans. Can't wait to install them when I get out of work. :grin:


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Good to hear.

I just thought I would jump in with some brief info on fans. The quality depends on the bearing. There are three major bearings currently on the market. There are sleeve bearing fans, which tend to have a low lifespan. There are ball bearing fans and dual ball bearing fans which have higher lifespans. Then there are fluid dynamic bearing fans which have a slightly longer lifespan than ball bearing fans but tend to be very quiet due to the presence of less friction. They are also more expensive.

Its interesting that you mention the fan that died was a thermaltake fan, I had a 90mm fan die in my thermaltake armor even though it appeared to be a quality dual ball bearing fan. 

Nevertheless I replaced that and the other 90mm fan with blue LED thermaltake fans (along with getting another 120mm fan), and now I have working 90mm and 120mm spare fans in case one currently fails. I also have my Intel stock cooler in case my current one fails also, but that one has a good ball bearing fan on it by a different manufacturer and a 3 year warranty on it so I don't think it will be something I need to replace.


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

When i first got my 900, it was when my dell computer was still stock, including the CPU cooler. All dells have passive CPU coolers because Dell is hell-bent on ducting. So i stick it in there, and with all the fans on high, the dell motherboard lasted 2 full weeks until the new CPU cooler came in.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Passive cooling is actually better (less noise and no moving parts to fail) but most home system builders (aka us newbs) lack the engineering knowledge to perform the necessary calculations and design a passive cooling setup that will actually keep the CPU cool enough. Thats why Intel and AMD include heatsinks with fans in their boxed retail processors.


----------

